# giro, razón social



## MetalMarianne

Field and topic:
commercial terms
---------------------

Sample sentence:
.  En términos generales, el giro y propósito de Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. es sólo la prestación de servicios de Proceso ó Maquila, dejando la responsabilidad del manejo de las Quejas de Clientes exclusivamente a los Clientes Maquiladores, esto debido a que Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. no tiene contacto directo con los clientes de destino.

como puedo traducir 'giro' en esa frase?


----------



## saramar

Hola,
buscando giro en la RAE encuentro esto:
giro1. 
 (Del lat. gyrus, y este del gr. γῦρος). 
 1. m. Acción y efecto de girar. 
 2. m. Dirección que se da a una conversación, a un negocio y sus diferentes fases. 
 3. m. Tratándose del lenguaje o estilo, estructura especial de la frase, o manera de estar ordenadas las palabras para expresar un concepto. 
 4. m. Com. Movimiento o traslación de caudales por medio de letras, libranzas, etc. 
 5. m. Com. Conjunto de operaciones o negocios de una empresa. 

A ver si alguna referente a los negocios te hace ver más claro a qué se puede referir
Saludos
Sara


----------



## Estrella

No estoy muy segura, pero podría ser algo como "business brand", o sea el giro que la empresa tiene en los negocios, esto es, si pertenece a espectáculos, producción de metales, alimentos, industria farmacuética, etc.


----------



## MetalMarianne

business brand - eso parece ser acertado. 

gracias Estrella!



P.D.: voy a seguir molestando frecuentemente, ya que estoy traduciendo documentos para una empresa....


----------



## Estrella

De nada Metalmarianne!

Me alegra haber podido ayudarte. Lo pensé mejor, mas bien debería ser "business branch".


----------



## MetalMarianne

suerte que lei tu segundo post antes de despachar el texto.... ^_^


----------



## lauranazario

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> En términos generales, el giro y propósito de Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. es sólo la prestación de servicios de Proceso ó Maquila, dejando la responsabilidad del manejo de las Quejas de Clientes exclusivamente a los Clientes Maquiladores, esto debido a que Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. no tiene contacto directo con los clientes de destino.
> 
> como puedo traducir 'giro' en esa frase?


Lo veo así:
In general terms, the *focus/objective/goal* and purpose of INFAL S.A. Food Processing is the...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Chaucer

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> commercial terms
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> .  En términos generales, el giro y propósito de Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. es sólo la prestación de servicios de Proceso ó Maquila, dejando la responsabilidad del manejo de las Quejas de Clientes exclusivamente a los Clientes Maquiladores, esto debido a que Procesadora de alimentos INFAL S.A. no tiene contacto directo con los clientes de destino.
> 
> como puedo traducir 'giro' en esa frase?



De esta manera:
*In general terms, the purpose and activity of INFAL S.A. Food Processors is solely the lending of processing services, leaving exclusive responsibility for the management of Customer Complaints to Production Plant Clients, this owing to the fact that INFAL S.A. Food Processors has no direct contact with the end customer.*


----------



## Nane BA

business brand sería la traducción mas correcta. Creo que "business branch" no es exacto, ya que "razon social" se refiera al nombre comercial de la empresa para fines impositivos y comerciales, y creo que el uso de "branch" refiere mas a una sucursal de la empresa.
Espero que sirva!


----------



## abeltio

¿razón social es legal entity?


----------



## rholt

el giro y propósito de ... alimentos INFAL S.A. es....
-> the purpose and activity of ... alimentos INFAL S.A. es ....


----------



## Nane BA

Cre que "legal entity" sería una traduccion bastante acertada, ya que se puede back-translate a "entidad legal", que es basicamnete lo que significa "razón social"


----------



## rholt

razón social
-> really seems to mean the commercial name of the company. 

Although this reference argues for a social context in castellano.

http://72.14.209.104/custom?q=cache...l=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=pub-6757939038368246
"1. En inglés término jurídico equivalente a razón social se restringe solamente al nombre de la firma (firm name, business trade name), es decir no tiene la doble significación que permite atribuirle el castellano."


----------



## arp

¿Tal vez se puede traducir como "the *scope* and purpose of INFAL S.A...."?

arp


----------



## rholt

Scope does sound better to me. Good.


----------



## CarlosMillot

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo aquí, pero supongo que la palabra "giro" se refiere al término comunmente usado en inglés que es: "industry". Es decir, la pregunta "What industry are you in?" se traduciría ¿Cuál es el giro de tu empresa?, es decir, ¿estás en el negocio de bienes raíces, de restaurantes, de inversiones, etc?
Espero que esto ayude. Saludos.


----------



## Jaiba

Hola...ya han pasado varios años de que se inició este hilo, pero por si a alguien más se le ofrece:

giro = business line

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Frosia

Hola, pues a mí también me parece mejor giro = "business line" o "line of business" (esta última forma es como lo traducimos por acá en Guatemala, al menos en todos los casos donde yo he colaborado en traducciones).
Sobre razón social = entity/corporate name (entity o corporate dependerá del contexto). Así también es como lo he usado y lo he visto usado siempre. Además, no me cabe duda, ya que según el DRAE, "razón social" = "*1. *f._ Com._ Nombre y firma por los cuales es conocida una compañía mercantil de forma colectiva, comanditaria o anónima".

Saludos!


----------



## Eng2Span-Translator-Ben

"Line of Business" is in my opinion the correct term. See: http://www.sap.com/lines-of-business/index.epx.


----------

